# I've got Gammon Flu



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I originally had swine flu so I went to the hospital and they cured me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ouch :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: 
What have you done with the pineapple ring?


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Ham humour !!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

soon to be spam..


----------

